# sweet!



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

About an hour from now my mother and I are going to our local pet shop to see if there are any larger cages we can get or else maybe a way to build onto the ones we already have. I can be cheap and i don't think you should have to pay $200.00 for some large twisted wire you can make yourself but i understand in a way. Anyways i'm just excited and thought i would post something since there doesn't seem to be too much activity on right now. Also i made Takota a red Satin corner hammock and i'm makeing one for my mama Topaz as well as my boyfriends rat Jerrica.

OH OH! also if we can't manage a cage up grade we're going to give a shot at building one! hehe and if we do i'm going to get my little girl Takota some female cage buddies so she's not so lonly. I'm hoping to put Topaz with her once her babies have grown up. As fare as Naz goes i'll get him a little boy if possible, maybe a son of his. I don't want to get him fixed and for that reason i'm not going to house him with all the little girls lol. If anyone has any ideas or anything just post back. I seem to be in a talking mood lol.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

good luck buliding ur own cage we tryed and failed misrably mind u i dont build i observe hehe


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a homemade cage for 3 years and loved it for most of that time. I just sold it in December, since I was tired of it. I bought a Ferret Nation, which, to me, is basically the god of all cages. Here's what my homemade cage looked like:














































It was 4' L x 3' H x 2' W.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow! how did you clean that? just take the blankets out and wash them?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep! I would take all the towels/hammocks out every 2-3 days and wash them. Since the floors of the cage were all tiled, once everything was out of the cage, I just sprayed it all down with a bleach/water solution and then wiped it dry.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

kool!


----------

